

[Full Video] NBC News Interview with Edward Snowden - theplaz
http://www.nbcnews.com/feature/edward-snowden-interview/watch-primetime-special-inside-mind-edward-snowden-n117126#

======
bsimpson
duplicate of:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7815134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7815134)

